# Help identify female vocalist and female flutist in the Norrington St. John Passion



## zxcvbnm (May 11, 2014)

Bach - St John Passion, BWV 245 - Norrington [July 2014 - Royal Albert Hall]






Zürcher Sing-Akademie
Zurich Chamber Orchestra

Direct links to the flutist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=28

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=309

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=370






The orchestra's website does not identify her.

Direct links to the vocalist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=84
(on the far left)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=140
(second from left, lower level, next to Oriental vocalist)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=182
(lower left - and that's probably Lucy De Butts on her upper left - our upper right)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=254
(lower level, second from left)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=415
(lower level, second from right)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Prlr-_sYIwc#t=1425

Many thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And google pictures?
Did you try that option?


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 11, 2014)

Yes. I tried that option. No luck.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

zxcvbnm said:


> Yes. I tried that option. No luck.


Sorry, can't help you any further, and.... no one else so to see


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 11, 2014)

To answer part of my own question...

The soprano is Jenny Högström.


----------

